# RIP Rusty



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

Sadly had to be put sleep today at the age of 16 years old.

Sleep tight my sweet little boy. We'll miss you so much.










If it should be that I grow weak,
And pain should keep me from my sleep,
Then you must do what must be done,
For this last battle cannot be won.
You will be sad, I understand;
Don't let your grief then stay your hand.
For this day more than all the rest,
Your love for me must stand the test.

We've had so many happy years -
What is to come can hold no fears.
You'd not want me to suffer so;
The time has come, so let me go.

Take me where my needs they'll tend
And please stay with me until the end.
Hold me firm and speak to me
Until my eyes no longer see.

I know in time that you will see
The kindness that you did for me.
Although my tail its last has waved,
From pain and suffering I've been saved.

Please do not grieve - it must be you
Who had this painful thing to do.
We've been so close, we two, these years -
Don't let your heart hold back its tears.


----------



## storm22 (Jan 11, 2009)

so sorry to hear this, lovely little dog to meet RIP little dog xx


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

RIP Rusty,
someone sent me that poem when i had my bullmastiff put to sleep back in 2004,,,it always puts a lump in my throat and brings a tear to my eye whenever i see it :sad:


----------



## ryuk (Apr 23, 2010)

He looks awesome, sorry for your loss, it appears there's a lot of that going around this week . That's a lovely poem as well, made me just go hug my dog.


----------



## xerophere (Apr 13, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone for you kind words.

This was the hardest thing I've ever had to do. He'd had a wonderful and healthy life until the last two weeks and as much as I wanted him to stay I knew the time had come to let him go.

They just don't live long enough :sad:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

so sorry love, he had a wonderfilled Life with you both though, and was a lucky dog to have had such caring owners 

Rest in peace Rusty.


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks Julia  As hard as it was, I'm glad I was with him at the end.


----------



## Julie&James (Sep 24, 2007)

RIP Rusty, glad i had the pleasure of sitting next to you as you snoozed on the sofa!

Netty, you know where i am should you need a chin wag!

Love and spotty sprinkles xxx


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks Julie. That little space on the sofa became his permanent spot towards the end, so he had a cozy little bed made up there for him.

Also had a lovely sympathy card from the vets today which was really nice of them too.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

what a cracking age he lived till,we lost our old man this year he to would of been 16 in march very sad to loose a much loved famliy member rip  x


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

Thank you Rach and so sorry for your loss too :grouphug: It's hard to let them go even at a grand old age.


----------



## wilsonc1984 (Nov 26, 2009)

So sorry for your loss it is never easy when that happens

eace:RIP Rustyeace:


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks Wilsonc. I brought his ashes home yesterday so have just ordered a lovely engraved box for his final resting place.


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

Ohh netty, sorry to hear about Rusty! I am sure if lauren could speak and knew what she was on about she'd cry knowing this  she loved your dogs. >.<'

Speak soon mate, take care now.

PS: Aims sends her regards also.


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks Frase. Most people prefered Rusty cos he was the quietest of the bunch. I'm hoping at least one of them will assume that role now lol


----------

